# Ozzy Osbourne Donating K9 to Muncie Police!



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

Ozzy Osbourne, son to buy K9 for Munice Police 

MUNCIE, Ind. -- Ozzy Osbourne appears to have a soft spot for canines. Or in this case, K9s.

The "Prince of Darkness" often was shown interacting with his dogs on the family's MTV reality show, "The Osbournes." He recently was persuaded by his son and former "Armed & Famous" celebrity cast member, Jack Osbourne, to buy the Muncie Police Department a new K9 officer, said Sgt. Jay Turner.
Advertisement

"Jack and Ozzy are sending the check either this week or next week, and then we'll go get him," Turner said. They already have a name picked out: Ozzy.

Ozzy will take the place of Rover, 13, the K9 officer retiring this month.

The CBS show failed to catch on with TV viewers, but Turner has kept in contact with Jack and other show stars, such as actor Erik Estrada, since taping ended in 2006.

Turner contacted Jack to ask whether he could help the department.

"There was no hesitation. He talked to (Ozzy) and called me back in 10 minutes, and it was a done deal. (Jack) said, 'You guys have a new dog,' " Turner said.

Osbourne has returned to Muncie to work with Turner, who was his supervisor, and other officers. Estrada also has made return visits to Muncie to help his former colleagues with charity efforts.

---------------------

Awesome!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

That's fantastic!
I knew I loved Ozzy for a reason. (Aside from the obvious ones. LOL.)


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

yup, i think so too! i thought the original show was ridiculous, but I'll reevaluate my position now given how the stars have stayed involved and really helped out Muncie!


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

Awesome.. despite Ozzy being a strange guy. He's always been into dogs and animals. This is just down his street i guess

Congrats to Muncie PD. Thanks to Ozzy and Jack


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Ahh the irony of it. Perhaps they'll make it a drug dog as well. ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

That's really nice. My Ozzy came with his name, a name I assume given to him at the shelter. I've always suspected it was after Ozzy Osbourne.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

My Ozzy is after Ozzy Osbourne. I was unsure of the name - the whole Prince of Darkness, dh was on board, he's a fan and we just kept the name.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Sad that many dogs in the Osbourne's menagerie are pet store purchases.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

That is really cool of them to donate to the police department.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DFrostAhh the irony of it. Perhaps they'll make it a drug dog as well. ha haDFrost












Good one!!!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I thought maybe they were donating a GSD that they owned to the police dept for training and was wondering how in the [heck] the dog was going to understand commands in English after being around Ozzy!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lola1969That's really nice. My Ozzy came with his name, a name I assume given to him at the shelter. I've always suspected it was after Ozzy Osbourne.




Nah he's too smart to have been named after Ozzie Osbourne- 
Maybe Ozzie and Harriet!!!


----------

